
“server” is hard to define - eaguyhn
https://jvns.ca/blog/2019/12/26/whats-a-server/
======
RandomGuyDTB
I don't think it's that hard. A server, in all contexts, is a thing that
"serves" information or resources. The X server serves a graphical interface.
A computer can serve an environment to SSH into. Pegging the definition as "a
thing that renders information or resources for use" is useful, and then when
more context is needed it may be given - i.e. a web server (a server that
serves resources to the web), a graphic server (a server that serves a
graphical interface).

